# Due 7/4 last doe of 14'!



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's Reese, she had me a single buck last year and definitely thinking twins this time. She's an awesome mom and good milker. Bred to my huge handsome nub buck. Can't wait to see what's she's got for me!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ooooooooo! Good luck!  You should post pics of your buck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's the buck she's bred to. 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Handsome boy


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I had no idea Nubians got that big! There is rarely a picture with something for reference and the goats around here are either NDs or boers.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> I had no idea Nubians got that big! There is rarely a picture with something for reference and the goats around here are either NDs or boers.


Guess how much my buck weighs ...250lb.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

At our goat auction last week, a nubian buck was sold weighing 350 lbs  .


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Haha they get big  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

sandhillfarm said:


> Haha they get big
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


About how much does your buck weigh do you think?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Prolly 200#


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

2 weeks to go!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Impatient..... Want these last kids, now! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

My girl has some cow patty looking poos today :/ would it be ok to give her a little Pepto? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh she didn't eat all her grain this am either...day 145 today...still has ligs and not a full bag but last year she had ligs and half a bag when she kidded so I cannot rely on those at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She's a pretty girl  Happy kidding!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Day 146! She kidded last year on 146 watching like a hawk and of course I have to run to store later :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Reese is NOT happy tonight!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She looks like "I am done" lol poor girl. Happy kidding!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

She's been up and down and floppin around tonight keeping me on my toes. Good show? Or labor? Who knows..haha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I hope she goes soon for you...the wait kills!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Please tell me she's not gonna kid in this hurricane! We will be miles from the eye of the storm. I don't know what she's doing!! An due tomorrow... Ugh








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That barometric pressure change looks like it is doing something.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks like the eye of the storm is going to be very close. I'll have to make dashes to the barn every hour. Oy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Any way to bring her closer to you?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Not unless she's in the house. It's a 75 yard dash. Just came back out and udder has filled considerably since last check (she doesn't get strutted tho) ahes pawed up half the stall and first time ever her ligs are soft. Worst of storm is nearly here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Sounds like she is close, I would stay out there with her if possible.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm anxious to hear how she's doing.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Noticeable changes in her udder. Ligs are soft and not wanting to go out to browse. She bormally runs out the stall. Babies have dropped as well. But, still waiting.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

wow shes huge!  and really pretty


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Had a gorgeous buckling! Woot woot!






awesome way to start the day! And with dapples!














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautiful boy!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

